# New to Fly Fishing



## pierfish23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey everybody, I am interested in learning to fly fish, I don't have a rod or anything, where can i get a decent priced rod and reel that would be good for trout and slot reds. 

Any Advice helps
Thanks


----------



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

*Fly Fishing*

You can always look online, that would be your best bet. Depending on how much you want to spend I would go with a TFO rod and reel. An 8 wt TICRx and TFO 375 would be a good start. Buy it used off of ebay and you could have a nice set for $300-400 dollars.

If you don't want to spend that much check out wildwaterflyfishing.com they seem to get good reviews, but I have never personally cast one of them. 

You can always google flyfishpensacola and check out the fly fishing club, they should be able to get you on the right track.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Cabelas had some fly rods on sale. I plan to buy one to try. However I am experimenting with flyfishing also so I don't want to mislead you.


----------

